# Houston's Mile of Meat.



## AnnaDTX (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, so our local radio station is putting on this contest called Mile of Meat, they stand 25 guys up on a busy street and women drive by and choose they guy they want a date with. Well, I didnt drive by, but I called in the radio station for some additional information,, and the intern kept my number and called me to be set up with lucky bachoelor #8.  So I agreed, I am going to be set-up. Its no biggie, its all in good fun. I am ready for some fun! My friends are coming out to support me too. So I guess this Vday isnt going to be so boring after all!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

OMG, I'm bachoelor #8...


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> OMG, I'm bachoelor #8...


Careful... Wet & Wild will kick your ass.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> OMG, I'm only eight years old..I wonder if that's what she meant


 
What a dumbshit.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought this thread was about the Houston Rockets, I almost moved it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 14, 2006)

Awww, ANNA - 

(good luck (crossed fingers) but, I thought you knew better)


----------



## AnnaDTX (Feb 14, 2006)

knew better?? its just for fun, the Buzz station kicks AZZ.


----------



## Decker (Feb 14, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I thought this thread was about the Houston Rockets, I almost moved it.


I thought it was about food but you make more sense.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 14, 2006)

he will rape you...be carefull.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 14, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> he will rape you...be carefull.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> OMG, I'm bachoelor #8...


 Too bad you prefer penis


----------



## maniclion (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> OMG, I'm bachoelor #8...


No you aren't that just happens to be your usual corner.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 15, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> knew better?? its just for fun, the Buzz station kicks AZZ.


 
I just hope you don't get set up with some creep - 

(nothing in life is free)


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2006)

I had a fun night last night Anna.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Feb 15, 2006)

everything went great. the guy, #8 was really nice. but we just didnt click. But his friends know my friends, and we all had a wonderful time just chatting and drinking. its a small world.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 15, 2006)

So... your lofty hopes of unbridled animal sex went (once again) unfulfilled. 

Sorry to hear that but I'm glad you had a great time. 

I'm especially gald to hear this guy didn't turn out to be an axe-murderer.


----------



## tipton5260 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was #18's date


----------

